
California Weighs Raising Taxes on Companies Based on Pay Gap Btwn Execs&Workers - jelliclesfarm
https://www.kqed.org/news/11796417/california-weighs-raising-taxes-on-companies-based-on-pay-gap-between-execs-and-workers
======
jelliclesfarm
my initial impression is that CA wants more of its people to get on to public
assistance.

There will more automation and less jobs in the future. It’s better to get
there quickly and simply give everyone a UBI(or services) and mostly
importantly healthcare(because most people work because they need
coverage)..and just be done with this pretense?

[..] One question is whether the state should make money off the tax.
Lawmakers could write the bill so it rewards companies that have smaller gaps
between their CEO's salary and the average pay of their workers.

As written, state officials estimate the legislation could bring in up to $4.1
billion. Skinner said it's reasonable for the state to make money off the tax
because the rising income inequality means more workers are relying on public
assistance.

“California's taxpayers are basically paying the cost for the services that
employees then turn to because they don’t have a wage that can provide their
families needs,” Skinner said.[..]

